# -
- !         .  ?

----------

? 8.7  10?

----------

10,

----------

...
     ?
      ?

----------

!  .       ,   .     !   ... ...

----------

.     . 
     ,      
   . 
   /.
  ,      ,    ,   .

----------

.     . 
,  ,      ?    ?

----------

- - -2.5     
    .     .         . 


     .

(    ( )       ? 
     )
     .


http://new.ib.ru/wiki
http://new.ib.ru/wiki/259

----------

!  .    .   ,        .  ,   .      ?    , .?

----------

> , .?


    ? :Smilie:     (  )  ?

----------

,  ?    10,   26. ?

----------

.   26   :Smilie: 

,  10     
 - .
    (  )
  ,     .

----------

,    ,   ? ..       (  , ,  )

----------

,         ,     ,    (. . 253, 265 ).   ,  . 270     ,      .   ,     ,   ,      .
,     ,   :- ,    (),    ,  ,  ,   ()   (, ,  );
-     ,         ,        () ;
-     ;
-      - ;
-      ;
-  ,     () .
   ,     ,    :
-   (. 254 );
-     (. 255 );
-    (. . 256 - 259 );
-   (. 264 ).
  ,   ,          . 318  . ,            (. 1 . 318 ).

          , , ,         . 319 . 
  ,    ,    ,             
          .     ,     ,    . 
       ,         ()   (, ). ,         ,         ;   , ,  ()      ,  ..  ..

 ,      ,   .   :

-    ,     ()  (. 1 . 2 . 265 );

-   ,   ,          , -   ,      ;

-      ,       ,      (. 3, 4 . 2 . 265 );

-        ,        ,     ,     (. 5 . 2 . 265 ).                    ,      (  16  2011 . N 03-03-06/4/149,  20  2011 . N 03-03-06/1/365);

-    , ,      (. 6 . 2 . 265 );

-       (. 7 . 2 . 265 ).

----------

